# Cardiology Critical Care Template



## cweavercpc (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could find a good sample of a paper Cardiolgoy Critical Care Template that the physician can use in the hospital?


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you mean a template for coding (what's included and not) or a template for documentation purposes?


----------



## cweavercpc (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry I did not specify. I am looking for a template that the doctor can use as his dictation/progress note.  One that breaks down all of the components and lets him mark as fill in as needed to ensure he is documenting all need information in order to bill for critical care. It would be the sheet that he fills out and would go in the hospital chart as a progress note and he could later dictate from it.


----------

